# Scarlet Badis Food



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

Daphnia, bloodworm. I have had them before and although everything says they only take live food mine after a while started to eat flake as well.
They will also eat frozen ( defrosted ) beefheart and dried brine shrimp.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mine have always eaten flake food, blood worms, cichlid pellets, and they will even chimp on algae wafers. Nothing special, they are currently housed with a betta as well as angels. They really do great in any environment.


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

I thought that you were not supposed to feed them bloodworms? Is there a couple cultures that would be best in your opinion? Where can you find females? Any advise on keeping them will be great too, thank you


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Smitty06 said:


> I thought that you were not supposed to feed them bloodworms? Is there a couple cultures that would be best in your opinion? Where can you find females? Any advise on keeping them will be great too, thank you


I've been reading up a lot on Scarlet badis and so far I have not read anything about not feeding them bloodworms. Well so far I have not given them any blood worms, only live black worms. Whats the reason for not feeding them bloodworms if I may ask?

Females seem to be very hard to find. I got lucky and was able to find 4 females in one LFS and a lone female at another LFS. As for keeping them, I have mine in a 26g long that is heavily planted with plenty of rocks for caves and to block line of sight from each other. So far I have 5 males and 5 females. I'm looking to get another 5 females to have a 2 to 1 ratio. They are best kept alone or with other smaller fish that won't totally out compete them for food. 

If you have plenty of moss for the shrimpletes, then your colony should be fine


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Your not to supposed to feed bloodworms often... Think of it like eating steak for every meal.
But you can feed them bloodworms.
Mine eat daphnia, krill, mysis shrimp, bloodworms, baby brine shrimp, brineshrimp, blackworms, whiteworms, vinegar eels, my homemade food, and small snails... 
I wouldn't worry about them making a dent in the shrimp population.
They have extremely tiny stomachs and mouths.. They might catch a few but it wont make much of a difference.
Cute fish!


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

It's not the same as a human eating steak daily most fish that eat things other than plants base their diet on insects, live high protein diets are best for MOST fish that includes Scarlet's


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Whats wrong with eating steak with every meal? :icon_eek:


Your going to love your Scarlet badis!


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

I just thought that it would be easier to avoid bloodworms, my lfs told me they don't feed them live bloodworms often because it causes obesidy and same with other sites. Scarlet badis are the whole reason my lfs carries brine shrimp ( they hatch baby brine shrimp every 3 days for scarlets ). I actually like my lfs for the most part, they sometimes will recommend slightly too small of a tank for a fish. I love staring at their discus lol.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd think grindal worms would be perfect for them. My chili rasboras love them.


----------

